# Kennt sich jemand sehr gut mit Heidenhain TNC426 aus?



## ksb (15 März 2008)

Hallo,

bei einer TNC426 erscheint nach dem Einschalten die Fehlermeldung "S-Prüfsumme verkehrt - Schlüsselzahl".

Kennt jemand die richtige Schlüsselzahl oder eine andere Abhilfe ?

Gruss KSB


----------



## gravieren (15 März 2008)

Hi

Miss doch mal die Batterie-Spannung deiner Steuerung. Ist deine Batterie NCH O.K  ?

ACHTUNG  Hauptschalter sollte EIN sein UND bleiben bis die Batterie erneut in der Steuerung aktiv ist.


Ich denke, du könntest Daten verloren haben.


----------



## ksb (15 März 2008)

Hallo Karl,

vielen Dank für die Antwort - in der Tat war die Pufferbatterie defekt, aber es handelt sich um eine Neuinbetriebnahme - d. h. ich habe alle Daten die ich benötige, bekomme aber die Steuerung aufgrund dieser Meldung nicht "ans rennen". 

Hast Du noch eine gute Idee ?

Danke und viele Grüsse

KSB


----------



## gravieren (16 März 2008)

Hi

O.K !

Jetzt unverbindlich ! ! !


Da gibt es irgendwo Softkeys mit "Prüfsumme" berechnen.
(Darf mann ja machen, wenn man sichergestellt hat, dass alle Daten passen)

Irgendwie "Bestätigen" dass mann weiss was man tut.

Anschliessend "Prüfsumme" speichern.


GRUNDSÄTZLICH:
Ab besten wendet mann sich an den Service des Maschinenherstellers, das vorgehen ist relativ schnell am Telefon erklärt und in der Praxis erledigt.


----------



## ksb (16 März 2008)

Hallo Karl,

noch einmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Leider gibt es genau diese Softkeys nicht - auf jeden Fall nicht in den mit den üblichen Schlüsselzahlen erreichbaren "PLC" oder "MP" Menüs.

Der Rat mit dem Maschinenhersteller ist im Prinzip absolut richtig - nur in diesem Fall hilft er nicht, denn es handelt sich um einen Steuerungstausch (alte CNC raus und neue rein) an einer alten Maschine mit anschliessender Neuinbetriebnahme der CNC.

Der Maschinenhersteller kann hier also nicht helfen.

Ich hoffte mit meinem Post, am Wochenende noch zu einer Information zu kommen um die Inbetriebnahme fortsetzen zu können.


Trotzdem vielen Dank ! 

Viele Grüsse

KSB


----------



## gravieren (17 März 2008)

Hi

Hast du das Technische Handbuch für dir TNC 426  ?


Falls nein, kurze Nachricht senden.


----------



## gravieren (17 März 2008)

Hi



*2711*
*S-Prüfsumme fehlerhaft*
Fehlerursache:​Prüfsumme wurde noch nicht eingetragen oder ist fehlerhaft


*2743
S-Prüfsummen-Fehler​*Fehlerursache:​Prüfsummenfehler durch fehlerhafte Daten.


----------



## ksb (17 März 2008)

Hallo Karl,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe - ja THB und SHB habe ich und auch die neueste Heidenhain OEM Disk.......

Es liegt wohl daran, dass der Verkäufer der Steuerung ein unvollständiges Update durchgeführt hat.

Ein neues Update bricht leider immer nach dem "Reboot" ab und Heidenhain rückt die Schlüsselzahl nicht raus - einzige Abhilfe ist jetzt, die Steuerung einzuschicken.

Vielen Dank für Deine Antworten !!!!
Viele Grüsse 
KSB


----------



## gravieren (17 März 2008)

Hi



> Ein neues Update bricht leider immer nach dem "Reboot" ab und Heidenhain rückt die Schlüsselzahl nicht raus - einzige Abhilfe ist jetzt, die Steuerung einzuschicken.


Ob das hilft  ?
Ich denke, die MADAS sind unvollständig.

Hoffentlich bedeutet das NICHT eine "Neu-Programmierung" durch den Maschinenumrüster ?

Die fehlenden Daten (deshalb Prüfsummenfehler) können warscheinlich NICHT "aus dem Ärmel" geschüttelt werden.

Hälts du mich auf dem "laufenden"  ?
Würde mich stark interessieren.


----------



## ksb (17 März 2008)

Hallo Karl,

die "S-Prüfsumme" bezieht sich auf das "Betriebssystem" der Steuerung also die "CNC-Software".

Die Steuerung selbst ist sowieso leer - d. h. es sind keine maschinenspezifischen Daten vorhanden. Das ist aber auch bei neuen Steuerungen so (keine "MP", keine "PLC" usw.). 

Diese Daten erstelle ich und führe auch die Inbetriebnahme durch.

Habe ich schon oft gemacht und es hat auch immer funktioniert - da aber die TNC426 von Heidenhain abgekündigt ist, wurde diese Steuerung gebraucht und natürlich ohne "MP" und "PLC" gekauft.

Leider hat der Verkäufer ein unvollständiges Update gefahren und wird jetzt auch noch frech "da sollten halt nur Leute dran, die auch etwas davon verstehen"......  

Gruss KSB


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2008)

> Leider hat der Verkäufer ein unvollständiges Update gefahren und wird jetzt auch noch frech



das ist eben das Risiko wenn man bei Ebay kauft


----------



## ksb (17 März 2008)

Es war nicht bei "Ebay" und hat auch richtig Kohle gekostet....

Gruss KSB


----------



## ksb (25 März 2008)

Hallo,

das Problem ist gelöst:

Die Fehlermeldung "S-Prüfsumme fehlerhaft" hat damit zu tun, dass diese Steuerung "integrierte Sicherheit" hat. Nach jeder Änderung bestimmter sicherheitsrelevanter MP (Maschinenparameter) muss dies durch die Eingabe einer speziellen Schlüsselzahl quittiert werden.

Gruss KSB


----------

